
Leveraging S3 as a CDN in a modern web application build - dslama
https://medium.com/@deanslamajr/a-webpack-built-elastic-beanstalk-deployment-leveraging-aws-s3-as-a-cdn-54d62b851263
======
jgrahamc
This is a very confusing article. It begins:

    
    
        Web applications typically begin their life serving their
        own static assets(javascript, css, etc) to the browser. An
        alternative to this strategy would have these assets be
        hosted by a highly-available content delivery network or 
        CDN (e.g. Amazon Simple Storage Service (S3)).
    

S3 isn't a CDN. It's a storage service. And it has egress charges (per request
and bandwidth). Using it as a CDN seems like madness. Especially when Amazon
has a CDN called CloudFront. Or you could stick everything in S3 and use a
third party, free CDN like Cloudflare. By all means store your assets in
something like S3 but don't use it as a CDN. It's not.

~~~
dslama
Yeah, you right! Thanks, I've updated the post

------
d883kd8
We're just using "web-scale" unironically now to describe things meant to
operate on the scale of the world wide web. I guess this is progress?

